# Fluval fresh & Plant 2.0 vs zetlight zp4000 vs Aquatlantis



## stu3y (15 Oct 2016)

Im wanting to set up a fairly high tech high light tank, dutch style. im wanting LEDs and im torn between the ones above, i was thinking about either 2 of the 52w Aquatlantis units, or 2 of the 42w zetlights, but then i came across the fluval fresh and plant 2 the other day, and now im considering 2 of them at 46w each

the Zetlight i cant get any info about with regards to par values etc, i emailed them direct to be told they dont have that info (seems odd designing and building a light without doing any testing?)

the fluval gives all the par and lux ratings on the box


the spec of them are....

*Model: ZP4000-F-1047-42W*



 Length: 1047mm


 Power: 42w


 Replaces T5 Lamps: 54w


 Replaces T8 Lamps: n/a
Aquarium dimensions (when using supplied brackets)


 Minimum Aquarium Length: 105cm


 Maximum Aquarium Length: 125cm


 Lumens: 3500LM


 White Colour temperature: 6500K (84 LED's)


 Blue wavelength: 465-470nm (14 LED's)


 Red wavelength: 620-630nm (28 LED's)

Fluval

7,500°K full spectrum freshwater and plant LED lighting
Promotes and supports lush plant growth
Balanced combination of multiple LEDs for optimal photosynthetic activity, plant growth and accurate viewing
Features 5 unique light-spectrum LED band waves (460 nm, 620 nm, 3,000°K, 6,500°K, & 15,000°K)
120-degree light dispersion for full area coverage and uniform lighting
Illuminated touch-sensitive switch with dimming feature
Versatile mounting options (on aquarium frame, on cabinet, or suspended)
Extendable mounting brackets allow easy installation on a variety of aquarium widths
Waterproof IPX7 rating - Completely sealed and water proofed
Ultra slim 1" profile
German-engineered
*Depth* *PAR* *LUX* 
*3"*        470    29,400 
*6"       * 267    15,970 
*12"*     112     7,020 
*18"*     66      3,930 

*Specifications*

*Size          * 36"-46"
*Wattage   *46W 
*# of LEDs  *252 
*Lumens     * 3,300 LM 
*Color Temp* 7,500°K
*Hours*  50,000 

aqualantis
 Length: 1047mm


 Power: 52w


 Colour Temp (Kelvin): 6800K


 


again i cant find any par vlues for the aqualantis.

the fluval is alot more money than the other 2

can anyone advise on which 2 leds would be best for my 4 footer 240L tank?


----------



## Zeus. (17 Oct 2016)

New to the hobby myself and I've decided on the kessil tuna suns with the kessil controller great little unit as have tried it out on daughters tank great for timing light intensity and spectrum for lights and has two programmable ports so can have different light setting for different areas of the tank at various times. Only got one light and controller ATM 
But no red leds 
Worth a look before you decide

Hope it helps
Zeus


----------



## micheljq (20 Oct 2016)

I use the Zetlight ZP-4000 over my 36" X 18" X 24" high tank along with 2 Aquaray Grobeam 600.  I do not have PAR values.  I like the design, the ramp is thin and full water resistant (IP68).

Michel.


----------

